# Three Themed Fatties



## hokiesmokie (May 12, 2009)

I made three fatties for a family get-together. One was a pizza theme, another taco, and the third was chili.

The pizza fattie was a basic Italian sausage, pepperoni, mozzarella, and cheddar cheese and pizza sauce concoction, wrapped in bacon:




The taco fattie was made with ground beef seasoned with packaged taco seasoning. I layered flour tortillas, diced tomatoes, and cheddar cheese on the meat and rolled it up (sorry, no pics of this one in progress). I decided not to use bacon on this one. 

The chili fattie also was made with ground beef, this time seasoned with packaged chili seasoning. I added kidney beans, jalapenos, crushed tomatoes, and cheddar cheese, and wrapped it in bacon. I don't normally use bacon in my chili, but I had some left over, so decided to use it anyway.



Three fatties ready for the smoker:



Finished products:



Sorry for the poor picture quality on this one - forgot the camera, so I had to use a camera phone for the last photo:


----------



## grothe (May 12, 2009)

They look great Hokie....real nice job!!


----------



## irishteabear (May 12, 2009)

Nice job.  They all look good.  How did they taste?  Which one of the three would you do again?


----------



## hokiesmokie (May 12, 2009)

To me, they all were good - not a scrap survived the party. I did have one person suggest I leave the bacon off the chili fattie, but that was one person out of about 15. I put out bottles of taco sauce and pizza sauce in case they were too dry, but I never saw anyone use either one. The only downside was that since no one had ever heard of fatties before, I had to explain what they were MANY times!


----------



## fire it up (May 12, 2009)

But on the plus side you got to introduce everyone to something so wonderful as a fattie, I'm sure they won't be able to forget them after that.
Great job!


----------



## mcmelik (May 12, 2009)

Very nice....I like the sound of the taco fattie. Nice touch adding the seasoning to the meat. I will have to give that one a try.


----------



## bigsteve (May 12, 2009)

Did you use the taco seasoning dry, right out of the pouch? If so, how much did you use?


----------



## hokiesmokie (May 12, 2009)

Yep, right out of the pouch.  I didn't really measure how much I used, but it wasn't the entire pouch.  I just sprinkled it over the pressed out meat until it looked reasonable - I didn't want to overdo it on my first attempt.


----------



## mgwerks (May 12, 2009)

I can't tell - did you roll them in a spiral like a jellyroll, or actually roll them around all the stuffings?


----------



## hokiesmokie (May 12, 2009)

More like a jelly roll, but I don't get much more than 1.5-2 full revolutions before I reach the end of the pressed-out meat rectangle. As long as I get enough overlap to seal them up, I'm happy.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 13, 2009)

I LIKE IT that sounds and looks really yummy I love the taco idea


----------

